# may be just down your alley...



## sk8erkho (Apr 29, 2008)

anyone have custom tanks they built for their mantids which are not overly technical and time consuming. Also, I could use something which is a bit more stylish as I am considering redesigning my living room to incorporate my mantids but it's an apartment so space is an issue.Did some research and some of those reptiterrariums are quite expensive and are not quite right for mantid feeding... so.... :huh:


----------



## pedro92 (Apr 29, 2008)

Go to the announcements area and see the contest pics. I built that terrarium in my shop class. It works very nice. Almost same as that one but more structured and more things on it


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool, thanx for the link, shouldnt be to hard to make i made a mini net cage today with my new glue gun


----------



## Malnra (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.petsolutions.com/Zoo-Med-Natura...+I97609101.aspx

this one looks nice to me


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2008)

Here is a 14" x 10" x 34" tank my hubby made for me to keep the idols in, it is not a good pic, but you get the drift, it is just acrylic in acrylic channel with hinges to open the door. btw, this is where the heat tape is being used!


----------

